# My Fancy - Breed?



## SarahFair (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought Fancy and two kids (sadly one died) the towards the end of December. 
She was SUPER skinny (sides touching almost), had bad hooves, knees cracked like nothing Ive heard before, an inflamed dry teat, dull dry fur, and a huge fear of every thing.
They lady I got her from had tons of goats and was real nice, so I dont think she came from an abusive home... just maybe was low on the totem pole and under cared for.

Since Ive had her Ive worked her hooves almost back to normal, her knees aren't creaking nearly as bad (Im thinking it was hoof related), her teat is almost back to normal, shes slowly putting weight on, her fur is finally coming in thicker and softer, and her fear of everything is slowly diminishing. 

I just love her 




Anyways the lady called her 'The Nubian'. Obviously not full blooded.
I was just wondering what yall thought she might be mixed with...
And any guesses on age? I know by her teeth shes over 5 but there isnt much wear on them


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Well maybe nubin/boer/kilo mix???


----------



## neener92 (Jan 23, 2012)

She looks like a Nubian/Kiko to me. Her and the baby are very pretty!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 23, 2012)

I would say there is definitely some Kiko in there somewhere.  She sure is marked pretty.  This is a picture of my Nubian/Kiko doe Brandy


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 24, 2012)

She was bred to a boar/kiko mix. 
The other little twin was a black and white baby


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

I think she has something in her that has given her those short ears.  Boer/nubian/kiko  would have longer ears.  And her horns stick up too straight and pointy to be just that. 

When I first looked at her I thought she had some alpine in her.


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 24, 2012)

I think she has heavy dairy influence


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 24, 2012)

My first thought was Nubian/Alpine.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 24, 2012)

I can see the boer in the kid, longer ears, thicker back.  If mom has any boer or kiko in her, it isn't much.  See how fast just from one generation their ears get longer?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> My first thought was Nubian/Alpine.


X2 her horns have the alpine flare at the top not the nub or boer or kiko tips


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't see the Alpine in her.  If it is there it is mixed with Kiko and Nubian.  I'm thinking Nubian/Kiko  or Nubian/Kiko/Alpine.  I really don't see any Boer.   The Alpine influence would have a longer neck,  more slender and narrow face,  ears would be higher on the head and more upright even with the nubian influence.  Beard would be very fine and thin if she was just Nubian and Alpine.   She has some hair goat in her thus the thought that she is part Kiko.  She's too delicate to have any Boer.  

That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was also my first impression.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 26, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I don't see the Alpine in her.  If it is there it is mixed with Kiko and Nubian.  I'm thinking Nubian/Kiko  or Nubian/Kiko/Alpine.  I really don't see any Boer.   The Alpine influence would have a longer neck,  more slender and narrow face,  ears would be higher on the head and more upright even with the nubian influence.  Beard would be very fine and thin if she was just Nubian and Alpine.   She has some hair goat in her thus the thought that she is part Kiko.  She's too delicate to have any Boer.
> 
> That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


Her markings bear a strong resemblance to Alpine markings.  Besides, it's not the world's best picture, and she's not posed. There's a great deal of variance in crossbreds, so it's almost impossible to say exactly what a Nubian/Alpine would look like.  There are some Alpines on this search  that look very similar.


----------

